# new amp in protect mode



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

So i had a shop install some new amps in my truck this weekend1) re audio 1600.2v2xt to run subs (2) re audio sr 12's. (1) re audio 1600.4v2xt to run mids: (2) xtant xsc 4" mids and (2) mpyre 6.5's mid bass drivers.(1) ppi pc250 for my tweeters (2) xtant xsc .75" soft domes.Also installed arc audio eqx/idx active crossover and eq combo.Everything was fine till i left the shop and about 10 mins later the 4channel went into protect mode.I did some troubleshooting and testing ,one of the 4" xtants had the terminals making contact with the sound deadening foil I used in the baffle to create a sealed enclosure for them.From what i understand that created a 1ohm load to the amp wich caused it to go into protect mode, does this sound correct?If so is there a way to fix it without having to send it back to the manufacturer?Is there like a reset button inside the amp? Should I have the amp benched at a shop to make sure thats the issue?
___________________________________________


----------



## CrackedHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Talk to your installer. Why did you have to troubleshoot yourself if you had them "professionally" installed? 

Does the amp still go into protect after you moved the foil away from the speaker terminals - if yes then your new amp is probably damaged because of the short circuit.

A short circuit and a 1 ohm load are two very different things.


----------

